# Where to get Crystal Red Shrimp?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

It seems that nobody is really selling any. I know that the high grades are very expensive but where can I get a "middle" grade?

Thanks


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You can get some Crystal Reds from www.franksaquarium.com


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> You can get some Crystal Reds from www.franksaquarium.com


I wonder if this pic they have posted on their site is of a baby crystal red or an adult. (the colors do not seem developed yet)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

More than likely it is young, but the colors are actually more developed as far as the white bands when they are young. These would likely be a poorer grade, but really the grades do not matter to me (they are nice, but so are the lower grades, in my opinion). If you are truly looking for a higher grade, you may be waiting a bit and would expect to pay a higher price.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> More than likely it is young, but the colors are actually more developed as far as the white bands when they are young. These would likely be a poorer grade, but really the grades do not matter to me (they are nice, but so are the lower grades, in my opinion). If you are truly looking for a higher grade, you may be waiting a bit and would expect to pay a higher price.


I've been looking for mid-grade crystal reds for a few days now.  
It's actually good that I did not find any yet because 85% of my plants are in the mail as we speak.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Do they have different qualities of cherry shrimp as well? Most of the ones I noticed in pictures looked pretty much the same.[smilie=d:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Cherry Shrimp aren't graded as far as I know although the color can be variable.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Do shrimp need specific types of plants? I notice that when most people post pictures of their shrimp tanks they seem to have the low light tanks with the "not so good looking plants". Would you be able to aquascape with beautiful plants and keep these little critters around?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Shrimp do not need specific types of plants -- my shrimp tank is high light although I've moved to easier to grow and maintain plants for myself -- not for them. But, that said, Crystal Reds are a tad more sensitive than shrimp like Cherrys, and higher nitrates can sometimes be problematic for them. So, it tends to be that shrimp 'people' keep more low light shrimp only tanks for Crystals (but not always) whereas Cherrys and Amanos tend to be in more higher light planted tanks. Of course, this is stereotyping. Long story short -- shrimp do not need any specific types of plants although they do appreciate having plants to grab onto and to hide in.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link PG...i just placed an order from Franks for some CRS'...I'll keep you all posted on the outcome.

Roy


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

do they send shrip outside the us?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

No. but if you go to franks website, it has a link for someplace in germany that you can get some shrimps.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Thanks for the link PG...i just placed an order from Franks for some CRS'...I'll keep you all posted on the outcome.
> 
> Roy


Definitely post pics once the color shows up.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Great Roy! Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Jerm (Nov 11, 2005)

I know that someone on the plantedtank.net forums, in St. Louis has received a batch of S grade CRS and is planning on breeding them. Hopefully they will breed fast!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Long gestations periods for these guys (30 days). Ordered some myself and as I'm aware, there have been a total of 3 shipments to the states, one of them went to St. Louis. This is for grade S stock and from the same supplier.

This is what one looks like one of 10 of them that made it through shipment.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> I know that someone on the plantedtank.net forums, in St. Louis has received a batch of S grade CRS and is planning on breeding them. Hopefully they will breed fast!


So what am I? Chopped Liver?

See post # 74 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=74011#post74011


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

So what makes it an S grade?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

very basically - its how much white is on the shrimp...
you can check out this link if you want for a basic idea..
http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=21


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice looking shrimps...expensive too


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well i just got my CRS from Franks...Very healthy and active in the bag. Well packed and insulated with 1 1/2" of syro-foam. They are only 1/4" just as he described them. I'm very satisfied!!!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That was fast, Roy!


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> I wonder if this pic they have posted on their site is of a baby crystal red or an adult. (the colors do not seem developed yet)


This is a sub adult, that is the best color it can grow. Baby (about 2 weeks old) CRS look best, take note of the second white bands, even at this young age, the grade can be determined. If there is any crack line in second white band, the shrimp will not be a A grade or above. It will grow up like the above pic.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Do these look decent for 52 bucks (10 shrimp) + shipping ????

These crystal reds are listed on aquabid.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

They look just like the young ones I received from Franks.


----------



## jojoecute (Nov 14, 2005)

In S'pore we grade this as C grade...
LFS selling price S$8 - $9 each



JerseyScape said:


> Do these look decent for 52 bucks (10 shrimp) + shipping ????
> 
> These crystal reds are listed on aquabid.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Joe price has dropped..


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Jerm said:


> I know that someone on the plantedtank.net forums, in St. Louis has received a batch of S grade CRS and is planning on breeding them. Hopefully they will breed fast!


I think you're referring to me right? (I thought my ears were buring. LOL)

Yes, I received a 3 dozen high grade A and S crystal reds about two months ago. I have a few that died and the remaining are doing very well and a few A and S shrimp are carrying eggs.

I probably have around 100 crystal reds right now with the majority being mid grade. About fifty of them are decent grade B and A babies that are going to be ready for shipping in about another 30 days.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

vinnymac,

Would be nice to see the pictures of your baby CRS.


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Long gestations periods for these guys (30 days).


It seems that your water temperature is a bit at the low side. 
At 75F is, gestations periods is 24 days
At 77F is, gestations periods is 23 days

But good to keep at low temperature the white and red are better, best kept at 72F.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

It's weird how some are stuck on the grade of shrimp. Granted they look great and all, but when you stick em in a planted tank, you sometimes never see them unless you have a horde. Not to say it ain't cool, but it ain't necessary either...:axe:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully said:


> It's weird how some are stuck on the grade of shrimp. Granted they look great and all, but when you stick em in a planted tank, you sometimes never see them unless you have a horde. Not to say it ain't cool, but it ain't necessary either...


To each their own...

It's not so much the grade as it is what the shrimp looks like. In this case grade is more indicative of coloration then it is of quality as it would be in say, beef. Just as there are many different colorations with different price points in discus the same is found in CRS.

The question becomes, do you want shrimp that have well defined red and white areas or do you want something that is more orange with less defined white areas.

It depends on what your wallet and eye both agree on.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, I see. Well, the more hype for high grade shrimpies makes me want to get high grade shrimpies too. But I think I personally would be okay with "substandard" shrimpies. B/c I can't even see my amano shrimps anymore.  But to each, their own.

Thanks,
Sully


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Good to know...thanks for the heads up on the temperature, Ken. 

I think with the different grade shrimps, it's all about personal taste. Some people prefer more red versus others prefer more white; highly subjective.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

mossman said:


> It seems that your water temperature is a bit at the low side.
> At 75F is, gestations periods is 24 days
> At 77F is, gestations periods is 23 days
> 
> But good to keep at low temperature the white and red are better, best kept at 72F.


I can validate the temperature sensitivity of crystal reds. I had my temp at 79.5 - 80F and they did not molt or breed regularly. I chatted with Ken (mossman) and he advised me to lower it and now I have it at 76F and they are doing much better.

I am going to continue to lower the temp over the next several weeks and get it down to 72-73F and see how they do.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

vinnymac,

What ph do you have your CRS and RCS?


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

vinnymac said:


> I can validate the temperature sensitivity of crystal reds. I had my temp at 79.5 - 80F and they did not molt or breed regularly. I chatted with Ken (mossman) and he advised me to lower it and now I have it at 76F and they are doing much better.
> 
> I am going to continue to lower the temp over the next several weeks and get it down to 72-73F and see how they do.


Good to hear that you see improvements. For breeding purpose, keep at 73 to 76F. For display purpose, 72 to 73F is good, you will see white and red thickened for high grade CRS, provided that the other aspects of water parameters are all in.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Based on the pics on the previous page and the discussion that they are "C" quality, I would be happy with "C", but can't get those either. 

I'd just like some nice Crystal Reds or Bumblebees.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

milalic said:


> vinnymac,
> 
> What ph do you have your CRS and RCS?


7.6...untreated straight from the tap.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

ebay occasionally has crystal red shrimp for sale, as well as cherry shrimp. And, of course Aquabid has them most of the time.


----------



## Scrimp (Oct 13, 2004)

milalic said:


> No. but if you go to franks website, it has a link for someplace in germany that you can get some shrimps.


I looked for this link and couldnt find it....whats the name of the company?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

www.franksaquarium.com


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> www.franksaquarium.com


He is out of stock


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> He is out of stock


He's been like that for a while now.....


----------



## Scrimp (Oct 13, 2004)

I have franks web address though I cant find that link to where you can buy some shrimp in germany from. they seem to have all the shrimp there Im ready to go back over and buy my own since I hate waiting lol.


----------



## Gordzy (Sep 8, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> It seems that nobody is really selling any. I know that the high grades are very expensive but where can I get a "middle" grade?
> 
> Thanks


I have quite a few A, S and SS. I could sell some young A if your still looking.


----------



## Gordzy (Sep 8, 2005)

I have some young A grade, if your still looking


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

gordzy, how much are you selling your A grades for?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i know someone that is selling C/B grades for a fairly cheap price maybe around 4$ for one?


----------



## vha7777 (Mar 4, 2009)

what are good prices for CRS? I'm trying to get a tank of them going but I have no idea what I should be paying for them. Thanks


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

vha7777 said:


> what are good prices for CRS? I'm trying to get a tank of them going but I have no idea what I should be paying for them. Thanks


Look up Crystal Red Shrimp on eBay and look for the user dreamer_yoyo, i bought some from her and they are good grades with solid color, decent price too.

As for other users like exotic_inverts i did not have a good experience, her shrimps aren't really SSS more like mixed breed, colors aren't as solid, if you ask dreamer_yoyo about her she would say the same thing too, her shrimps aren't up to quality.


----------



## vha7777 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the info! i'll do just that


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i wouldnt suggest starting with high grades anyways. i'd say get about 5 A-C grade first and if they do well and breed then maybe setup another tank for higher grades.


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

tex627 said:


> i wouldnt suggest starting with high grades anyways. i'd say get about 5 A-C grade first and if they do well and breed then maybe setup another tank for higher grades.


Thats what i did the first time i started out, very long time ago, after having success i flush them down the toilet  and went for some SS and SSS, things have been going great.


----------

